# German Shepherd Pranked By Crocodile Mask!



## Kieran_C (Nov 16, 2021)




----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

With the wrong (right?) dog, that croc loses his face


----------



## Zeppy (Aug 1, 2021)

And the following video called. . . “Man Wearing Crocodile Mask Gets Bit by GSD!”


----------



## SMcN (Feb 12, 2021)

Zeppy said:


> And the following video called. . . “Man Wearing Crocodile Mask Gets Bit by GSD!”


That's referred to as Karma.


----------



## Lexie’s mom (Oct 27, 2019)

Lexie is a whimp! She would have had a heart attack! I remember her jumping on my lap just hearing some alien movie music!)


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

I don't tease my dogs as they don't understand jokes. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

Zeppy said:


> And the following video called. . . “Man Wearing Crocodile Mask Gets Bit by GSD!”


the following video could also be "GSD Demolishes Crocodile Mask after getting pranked"


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

wolfy dog said:


> I don't tease my dogs as they don't understand jokes. Just my 2 cents.


A short appearance like that maybe, but not carry it on for very long. Poor gal kept moving from curious to uncomfortable over that game.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

It's a miracle to me that no more people are killed by their dogs.


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

wolfy dog said:


> It's a miracle to me that no more people are killed by their dogs.


Well, it was clear the dog knew who it was by sight and smell but was confused by the mask. It's stopped being amusing after the first 30 seconds.


----------

